# Antique buffalo chopper 1911



## bobthebutcher (May 14, 2017)

I've been a "picker" my entire life, and a couple of days ago my love of being a picker and meat processing came together. I found this old buffalo chopper that was made in 1911 by J.E. Smiths and Sons com. On all three of the legs it's marked "The Buffalo Silent" with a buffalo underneath. It's all made of cast iron.  It was ran with a hit & miss motor, one pulley turns the blades and another one turns the pan. Everything works as it should. Has anyone ever seen one used? I'm curious to the value because this thing would be the talk of some Bbq cook off chopping up smoked pork and cabbage (as long as osha isn't there ). Also picked up a sausage stuffer that was made in 1904, and a 1 hp Hobart grinder on a pedestal only a few wee ever made, ill post them later


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 14, 2017)

IMG_1688.JPG



__ bobthebutcher
__ May 14, 2017


----------



## DanMcG (May 14, 2017)

Love to see some pics of that monster.
Clean it up and it wouldn't take much to fab a blade shield for it..I like it..


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 14, 2017)

IMG_1685.JPG



__ bobthebutcher
__ May 14, 2017


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 14, 2017)

IMG_1686.JPG



__ bobthebutcher
__ May 14, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (May 14, 2017)

Wow that is pretty cool looking, Nice find.


----------



## b-one (May 14, 2017)

Man that is crazy,nice find!


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 15, 2017)

Found this: 













IMG_1719.JPG



__ bobthebutcher
__ May 15, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (May 15, 2017)

Nice advert for it, That should increase it's value some I would think?..


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 15, 2017)

That's a beast, and I agree, it would be really great to see it in action!


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 17, 2017)

Believe I may have found a new home for them. A fella that runs a living museum is interested in them. They all would be reconditioned into good working order and actually used for people to see. My fingers are crossed because I feel that's where they belong.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2017)

Wow!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never saw anything like that !!

That's Freaking Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for Showing a Great Score!!---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ab canuck (May 17, 2017)

That would be awesome if they could be reconditioned back to working order and in use again, I really like that kind of stuff, I wish there was a lot more of that, and the quality of the things from the past as well, Far superior in most cases. I wish you luck.....


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 18, 2017)

Here is the stuffer I sausage stuffer I picked up also. It's the largest hand crank stuffer ever made it stuffs 54lbs! Made in 1904 and was quickly put out of operation by motor driven stuffers. It was the first commercial stuffer ever made. Stands 4 feet tall and works like a charm! 













IMG_1654.JPG



__ bobthebutcher
__ May 18, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (May 18, 2017)

Wow that is an arm buster..... But a dandy, Pretty cool.....


----------



## triggerfingers (May 21, 2017)

Bobthebutcher said:


> Here is the stuffer I sausage stuffer I picked up also. It's the largest hand crank stuffer ever made it stuffs 54lbs! Made in 1904 and was quickly put out of operation by motor driven stuffers. It was the first commercial stuffer ever made. Stands 4 feet tall and works like a charm! [GALLERY="media, 530786"][/GALLERY][/quote]
> 54 lbs eh? [img]https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/drool.gif
> 
> Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## bobthebutcher (May 22, 2017)

Yeah I'm sure it would give you some Popeye forearms . Deal fell though , they are for sale for $1200 obo!


----------



## Hooksmokemaster (Mar 29, 2020)

bobthebutcher said:


> IMG_1688.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bob. I have the same 1911 Buffalo Silent Cutter in excellent shape. I have been using it for the last 30 years for making smoked salmon pate commercially. If there are any museums that you know may of that may be interested in this cutter, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

